# RAF Upwood - Officers Mess & INSIDE Tanks



## UrbanX (Jan 17, 2008)

First Report, hope this works...

Back in December I suggested we could do 3 RAF bases in a day, first people said I was mad, then they said they wanted to come with. As always not everyone could make the day, so we set 2 days. Then Cavewheel pointed out that that should mean 6 different bases in 2 days…! Eventually we done 5, as some were just too far away, and the days too short. 

Day 1: RAF Upwood Huntingdon / Cambridgeshire. 
This place is massive (over 100 buildings), and a revisit for us all. (Ubdvcv, Muffin, Cavewheel, & Myself). Arriving on site we noticed 4 people walking around with air rifles, we kept our distance but made our presence noticed as not to startle them! 

We bumped into another group exploring the Officers mess, who actually run the official Upwood site! After half hour friendly chat we went our different ways. I know this has been done before, so will try to stick to details I've not noticed before! 

Cavewheel in the cinema: 
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5c9a42c15.jpg']




[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5c9ac08a8.jpg']



[/lb]

Bed:
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5c9b38cc3.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5cd1ed84e.jpg']



[/lb]

In the Gas Decontamination Centre
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5cd231c6b.jpg']



[/lb]

Painting:
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5cd269320.jpg']



[/lb]

Obligatory Tank shots ahoy:
[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5d4963994.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5d499cf5a.jpg']



[/lb]

[lb='http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/3307478f5d49d5996.jpg']



[/lb]


----------



## krela (Jan 17, 2008)

It works just fine 

I love old airfields, so I'm looking forward to the other 4!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 17, 2008)

Me too! Well taken set of pics there. The fourth one works really well 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2008)

Echo that!  Excellent pics. Love the painting.

Cheers


----------



## Virusman26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great place. I love the bed shot, and the shadow one! Great report.


----------



## bobob (May 27, 2008)

Great pictures! Love the tank one  I haven't even seen half of this site but it makes a great explore.

PS, sorry for bumping an old post back up but you did mention your pics in one my Upwood report so thought it only courteous to reply to yours


----------



## bobblehead (May 27, 2008)

*Upwood*

Great stuff.
Which building was the F-111 painting in ? I missed that first time around..


----------



## UrbanX (May 29, 2008)

TBH I cant remember!!! I only found it on my third visit! It's part of the Sargents / Officers mess complex, as that was pretty much all we went round on this visit...


----------



## chelle (May 29, 2008)

Hello mate,I remember you telling me about this when we met at Sevs back in march...very interesting stuff indeed.

regards Stu


----------

